

Ask HN: Best app development firms? - rblion

Shopping for the right firm to help build a universal app for iPhone, Andriod, and the Web. Doesn't matter if in the US or not.<p>Please and thanks!
======
rudiger
Check out MutualMobile at <http://mutualmobile.com/>

They're the only one I know that can handle building iPhone, Android,
BlackBerry, and mobile Web apps on time with their level of quality.

------
Shakakai
<self-promotion> Take a peek at my company (ReignDesign). We design and build
mobile games and applications for iOS, Android, Blackberry etc etc
<http://www.reigndesign.com/> </self-promotion>

Good luck finding the right shop!

------
gyardley
I've got no specific firms to recommend, but <http://theymakeapps.com> has a
decent directory of dev shops. It's usually where I point people who are just
starting their search.

------
jlgosse
<http://www.selectstartstudios.com/> does the best work I know and are great
guys to work with.

